# Horrible time with Autoglym HD Wax!



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

I can't for the life of me work out what I'm doing wrong! But upon applying the HD wax to my polished and prepped black paint, the wax goes on leaving these streak-like/patchy marks as I apply the wax using the supplied applicator (which is moist). It's impossible to evenly apply the wax in circular motions because you can see big sections where the wax isn't being applied propley to the paint. It's almost like the wax is too dry and is just leaving trails of patchy spots... I'm really confused as to what I'm doing wrong?!


----------



## Mrkevbrown (May 28, 2015)

Hey man , are you working the wax a bit to soften it up ??


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Are the panels too hot?
In direct sun light?

Gonz.


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

I made sure I applied later on in the day as it was cool and dry outside, so perfect conditions really. I was really trying to soften the wax up with the applicator but still had the issue. If I applied it really hard, I got consistent application... Which I know is the opposite of how it's supposed to be applied! Needless to say, I just about managed it and I love the finish, but the application was just so awful


----------



## Mrkevbrown (May 28, 2015)

max1805 said:


> I made sure I applied later on in the day as it was cool and dry outside, so perfect conditions really. I was really trying to soften the wax up with the applicator but still had the issue. If I applied it really hard, I got consistent application... Which I know is the opposite of how it's supposed to be applied! Needless to say, I just about managed it and I love the finish, but the application was just so awful


Jus keep playin with it man you'll find a perfect way t put it on for sure it's been a while since I've used hd but if I remember right it's a bit fanikatty an likes to go on reet thin ... :thumb: can jus be plain awkward sometimes but it does have a good finish when it plays ball 
You can also after applying it once an buffing it off then try jus let it cure over a few hours or all day an then layer another coat on until it builds up a nice thick layered coating...


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Mrkevbrown said:


> Jus keep playin with it man you'll find a perfect way t put it on for sure it's been a while since I've used hd but if I remember right it's a bit fanikatty an likes to go on reet thin ... :thumb: can jus be plain awkward sometimes but it does have a good finish when it plays ball
> You can also after applying it once an buffing it off then try jus let it cure over a few hours or all day an then layer another coat on until it builds up a nice thick layered coating...


Yeah, I'll give it another crack tomorrow I think! Maybe the applicator has to be really wet before using it. It's just strange reading all these positive comments on how easy it is to apply and it's just frustrating knowing I'm not having an easy time with it!


----------



## Mrkevbrown (May 28, 2015)

Jus moist an soft for the applicater like jus give it a rinse squeeze it out an should be moist enough at that might wanna re moisten half way through tha :thumb: 
Small consistent circular strokes until you get full coverage an around 15 min haze time then should b ready t come of 
Failing that m8 jus strip it off an start the process again 
Wax wax an wax sum more cause I'm a total wax whore aye!!
Hope u get a good day for it tmoz :thumb:
Atb
Kev
Ps -am sure you ken all this so forgive me if I offer up too much lol


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Personally when I was using it I found having the applicator "quite damp" as in a really good squeeze and water drops would appear,, does it for me on my black peral paint on my previous car. 

It took a bit of trial and error but this made it workable gave it long shelf life but didn't inhibit life on the car.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

I have the same problem. I bought a tub and it was very hard. The guy I bought it off told me it was supposed to be like that. Not for me if it's going to be a hassle to use, I'll stick to my other waxes.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I bought some new once but it went all hard and cracked after a couple of yearsish, or maybe less. I chucked it away


----------



## MattF16MDC (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah, we use this on a daily basis. Damp applicator, as said, when you can squeeze a few drops out. Once finished with I keep it in the sealable bags with a little water in to keep from drying out. a dry ish pad is a nightmare to work with.


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for your help guys. I've tried moistening the pad a lot more but I'm still experiencing this horrible 'grabbing' and streaking. Just to be sure it's not the applicator, I tried it with one of the G3 applicators and it was slightly better but still not great. I had some G3 super paste wax that was lying around so I thought I'd give that a go just to see if it's my techinque... it went on like a dream, just as I'm sure the HD wax is supposed to


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

max1805 said:


> I can't for the life of me work out what I'm doing wrong! But upon applying the HD wax to my polished and prepped black paint, the wax goes on leaving these streak-like/patchy marks as I apply the wax using the supplied applicator (which is moist). It's impossible to evenly apply the wax in circular motions because you can see big sections where the wax isn't being applied propley to the paint. It's almost like the wax is too dry and is just leaving trails of patchy spots... I'm really confused as to what I'm doing wrong?!


This sounds very odd, give us a buzz and we'll see if we can help you get HD Wax behaving as it should http://www.autoglym.com/contacts


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Autoglym said:


> This sounds very odd, give us a buzz and we'll see if we can help you get HD Wax behaving as it should http://www.autoglym.com/contacts


Thanks Autoglym, I've already contacted someone through email and they are looking into it. If no luck I'll post a video showing what I'm talking about.


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Here is a picture of the streaking that I'm seeing with the HD Wax. This is what I mean by not getting consistent cover when applying the wax. The surface was clayed and SRP'd so can't be unseen bits of dirt...


----------



## Mrkevbrown (May 28, 2015)

Hey buddy , does it feel grainy ?? To me it looks like it may be goin on thick ,but then I'm sure this is ok jus harder to buff off when hazed. 
Try working it in smaller circles also the more it's worked the better it is imo :thumb:
Kev


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Was your applicator sponge cleaned after previous use ? If not I've found the dried in wax can make the surface smeary. Maybe give it another shot with a new hd sponge, love the finish from hd wax.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

You could also try a couple squirts of QD on applicator pad and maybe very fine mist on paint to get the party started.


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Mrkevbrown said:


> Hey buddy , does it feel grainy ?? To me it looks like it may be goin on thick ,but then I'm sure this is ok jus harder to buff off when hazed.
> Try working it in smaller circles also the more it's worked the better it is imo :thumb:
> Kev


The paint felt smooth so I'm pretty sure it wasn't snagging on anything... I also made sure it was applied really lightly. Perhaps smaller circles will work... it's just I'll be there for days haha!


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

spyder said:


> Was your applicator sponge cleaned after previous use ? If not I've found the dried in wax can make the surface smeary. Maybe give it another shot with a new hd sponge, love the finish from hd wax.


The applicator was brand new in the photo and had never been used before


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

the last time I saw wax going on in that condition the car had small particles of well to be honest crap. Small bits of what I took to be sap and sand .there was building work taking place near me I had to clay the car a medium bar iirc. Problem solved . You've said you paint is smooth ,What have you got to lose by claying a section. I thought my paint was smooth too the naked eye and touch . It was Vauxhall satin red so I thought if I had a defect I'd surely see /feel it .That the problem that led me to Detailing World looked around for a bit and I'm giving you the same advice that was either given to me or suggested to me . there pretty clever lot on here when they set their minds to it.
Will you let us know how things turn out for you 
Daz


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Wax clearly not performing as it should - just return for a refund


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

max1805 said:


> The applicator was brand new in the photo and had never been used before


ok, hard to see from pic applicator was new , I'm at a loss .:thumb:


----------



## bondidj (May 24, 2009)

*hard wax hd*

same hear spent 40 quid on it then it all went hard and cracked in container so could not use it so went back to liquid waxes!


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

bondidj said:


> same hear spent 40 quid on it then it all went hard and cracked in container so could not use it so went back to liquid waxes!


Think I'm going to go back to Colli 845!


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

bondidj said:


> same hear spent 40 quid on it then it all went hard and cracked in container so could not use it so went back to liquid waxes!


Mine did that & I was told I should have kept it in the fridge!


----------

